# Porche Cayman GT4: Wheel off new car prep



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I had this rare Porsche in for only a couple of days and i loved it. Im not the biggest "porsche guy" but i really did take to this. Sounded great, drove great, looked better

On arrival

DSC_0001 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Even new cars need a proper was and decontamination

DSC_0003 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After it was washed and dried (with both towels and pet drier) it was brought inside, taped up and work began

DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

During

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0015 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Bit of isolated work

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0028 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some sanding marks on the spoiler

DSC_0029 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0031 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Much better

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the machine work was completed the whole car was wiped down and the glass was coated

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The wheels were taken off one at a time, arches dressed, callipers cleaned and coated with tac systems magic

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And all 4 wheels coated front to back with tac systems magic

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the tyres were dressed they were put back on the car and torqued up to the correct settings

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After that the trim was coated with tac systems magic also and the body was sealed with 2 layers of sonax PNS then left over night to cure

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Next day for pick up the sun briefly came out, ish

DSC_0078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0088 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And lastly one from my friends over at the photography emporium

13836025_899220386855476_153934127_o by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Just want to thank imran at saverschoice/in2detailing for getting my gear to me quickly and easily as always. Its a pleasure buying from them


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks lovely


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job, as always


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely detail Matt, did you use Essence on the paint. PNS is so easy to use, and the beading, sheeting is fantastic. Well done as always.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks nice with the optional black wheels.

I have one of these in Voodoo Blue, full cover with Xpel Ultimate PPF.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157667538331570


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Lovely detail Matt, did you use Essence on the paint. PNS is so easy to use, and the beading, sheeting is fantastic. Well done as always.


Not this time chongo. Not enough cut for the single stage on this and didn't have time for 2 stages all over, given the sanding marks etc


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Love these GT4's!

Nice work


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely work Stangalang as always :buffer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

As always another superb job done.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work stang and what a stunning car!

That last picture too :doublesho:argie:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good...I rate the TacSystems Products highly...honest prices and good products (should be as they are one of the main producers of these type of product!)

How come you didnt use ArtDeShine gear on it Matt?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work Matt, really like these.

PS you didnt blank the plate on last pic.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Superb attention to detail as always Matt, I know what you mean about the GT4, it's stunning in the flesh, pictures don't do the body shape justice.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Looks good...I rate the TacSystems Products highly...honest prices and good products (should be as they are one of the main producers of these type of product!)
> 
> How come you didnt use ArtDeShine gear on it Matt?


Tac make the best plastic coat there is, its really that simple. If using on the plastic, may as well use on the wheels too, saves opening another nother bottle.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Tac make the best plastic coat there is, its really that simple. If using on the plastic, may as well use on the wheels too, saves opening another nother bottle.


I will agree with you 200% on that Quartz Magic is very very good Its on the faces of the wifes Mazda and its still beading like crazy...even though I use proper wheel cleaners on it...also a lot of the dirt just doesnt stick to them. Applied it back in September last year (same with the 70% SiO2 coating on the body)


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Stunning car and work, lucky owner!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job :thumb: Love these, my favourite colour combo too, white with black wheels...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great finish as usual, using a nice range of products there Matt.:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great work Matt :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

That's such a stunning car!
___________________________________
Instagram: solaxio


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning Car










Thats the money shot!!!!


----------



## black_e92 (Sep 2, 2015)

Great Work :thumb: And the last picture... :argie: :argie:


----------

